# Where to get T5 HO 48" bulbs



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

I need four of these bulbs. Where is a good place to buy? Anything local that has the right color and reasonable price?

Bob


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Try checking a hydroponic store like Hydro Mart
3841 Main Street, Rowlett, TX 75088-5074 (972) 475-6114. The bulbs typically run about $12 ea for 6500K. It is cheaper to buy supplies from hydroponic stores compared to the pet stores.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

petco's - blue life usa. wavepoint bulbs. around 18.99- 22.99 going to be better then coralife. also check out the peace pipe or gas pipe etc, will be cheaper then pet stores... all I have are 39w t5 ho and mine are super blues, and antic blue. I might have a 6,700k laying around.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Bob, I have two HO tubes which a previous owner mistakenly installed in a NO fixture. One is 10,000 K, the other Actinic. I don't know how long they were used, if at all, when I got them.

If you (or anyone else) wants them, they are yours.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

10,000k will work. yep all I have are 36 inch no 48 inch.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I got 6700k ones at Home Depot in the past... box of 8 or 10. Maybe they're not HO, but I'm not sure how to tell the difference (if there is one.) You have to look carefully, most lights sold there are in the 3000k range... ewww.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

it will say t5 28w if it's normal out put, ifit's high out put it will say t5 54w ho.

I got lucky one time and found a double pack of t8 6,500k it was perfect for my shop ligt and java fern when I had my snow white discus...


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Actually, it occurs to me that Home Depot has T8 not T5. At one point, I was building lights for breeding racks and wanted to grow plants in some. So I read online how you can overdrive T8 bulbs by taking a fixture that had 4 bulbs, and rewiring it to drive only two bulbs from the existing ballast, then adding a second 4 bulb ballast to drive the other two. It has to be specific types of ballast (magnetic I think). It shortens the life of the bulbs, but the thought was that we replace our bulbs well before end of life anyway. It worked I guess, but it ended up being relatively expensive and probably wasn't worth the effort compared to buying some T5HO fixtures on sale or on craigslist.


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

Catalina aquarium sells them.

Also, check out this link.

http://www.aquariumspecialty.com/lighting/t5-lamps


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

It appears that I can buy them locally at a hydroponics store for about the same price as bulbs + shipping via various internet sellers. 

Bob


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Picked up my bulbs today at World of Hydroponics at Plano Rd and Forrest, just south of Richardson. Four bults were$17.32 including tax. WOW. A fantastic price! HydroFarm AgroBrite. From China of course. 6400k. 54w
So far so good.

Now I just found out I need a replacement electronic ballast for my Finnex light. $40 is lots cheaper than a new system for around $180 or more.

Bob


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

sounds like a good deal bob, just one coralife t5 ho 54w would bethat much (14.99 to 19.99)... 

did they only have day light bulbs, wonder if they would have 10,000k and antics...


----------



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

It seems I'm always a little late to the party.

I buy almost all of my aquatic bulbs from 1000bulbs.com. They have a great selection, good prices, and best of all, *local pickup* (Garland).

Here's a few links to examples of their selection and prices. Although listed in case quantity, they do sell per bulb, which is a few cents higher than the case price.

*F54/T5/HO/865 - 6500 Kelvin - T5 High Output Programmed Start*

*F39/T5/HO/865 - 6500 Kelvin - T5 High Output Programmed Start*

*42 Watt CFL Light Bulb*

Check them out the next time you need bulbs. I bought some awesome LED Christmas lights from them last fall....

*1000Bulbs.com*

Jim


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow! Those are great prices!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

and I always for get about 1,000bulbs till some one reminds. one bad thing is they don't have 10,000k antic, antic 03, or super . no saltwater light bulbs . still get my planted tank bulbs for cheap...


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

WRabbit said:


> It seems I'm always a little late to the party.
> 
> I buy almost all of my aquatic bulbs from 1000bulbs.com. They have a great selection, good prices, and best of all, *local pickup* (Garland).
> 
> ...


which brand do you suggest, Jim?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

duc I would get the one with the highest lumens, are your bulbs needing to be replaced already. your tanks are looking real nice...


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

fishyjoe24 said:


> duc I would get the one with the highest lumens, are your bulbs needing to be replaced already. your tanks are looking real nice...


oh, no. i just want additional bulbs for my other tank, which is currently running 10k and plants aren't growing as well


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

snowball2020 said:


> oh, no. i just want additional bulbs for my other tank, which is currently running 10k and plants aren't growing as well


cool, is the 10k a 36 or 48 inch. I could use it on my reef.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Duc, Run 10K and 6500K in your tank. Your plants will grow under those conditions and it will make the color of the fish stand out.


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

digital_gods said:


> Duc, Run 10K and 6500K in your tank. Your plants will grow under those conditions and it will make the color of the fish stand out.


that's exactly what I have now, well, I have 6700k. plants aren't growing as fast as I would like when I had 2x 6700k

anyone planning to order some bulbs at 1000 bulbs?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

not sure why they are not growing fast. what brand are they how many lux and lumens. not all bulbs are equal. this article will help you understand...

http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/Aquarium_Lighting.html


----------

